
Black Facebook staff describe workplace racism in anonymous letter - hellllllllooo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/13/facebook-discrimination-black-workers-letter
======
jjeaff
There doesn't seem to be much value add from this guardian article. In fact,
it kind of clouds the issue by rewording some of the complaints.

The actual letter. [https://medium.com/@blindfb2020/facebook-empowers-racism-
aga...](https://medium.com/@blindfb2020/facebook-empowers-racism-against-its-
employees-of-color-fbbfaf55ab76)

Maybe it was just me, but I had to read the actual letter to figure out what
the issue was with the clean up request.

According to the letter, 2 white employees assumed the black/Latino employee
was kitchen staff and asked the coworker to clean up their mess. When the
black/Latino employee complained, the manager said they should dress more
professionally. (like a t-shirt and a hoodie, maybe?)

~~~
hellllllllooo
Sharing a story to a more widely read platform than medium is the value add.
But yeah the original article is the source so probably better to start there.

------
barberousse
I'm not surprised

------
netsharc
Seems like FB is turning to a right-wing org, since they won't take down ads
with lies against Dem candidates, and still have Peter Thiel on their board.
Wow, trying to find citations, it's much worse:
[https://mashable.com/article/facebook-right-wing-social-
netw...](https://mashable.com/article/facebook-right-wing-social-network/)

And I wonder how many progressives still want to work for them, they could end
up with a self-selection problem of only right wingers working for them...

